# Custom OpenVPN Client Source



## OffshoreBox (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi guys.

Felt like sharing something and I just found this old project of me on my pc. It's not coded well but it should work. It works by starting OpenVPN with startup parameters (openvpn.exe --parameters here) and supports multiple VPN servers (not in an efficient way).

Feel free to modify the client and improve it. I'm working on a new version with better code and lots of features and I will most likely release it on GitHub this week if there is any interest.

Make sure you run the project as administrator for it to work. If you need help with something, feel free to PM me or post in this thread.

Source code: Download

Some screenshots:


----------



## splitice (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks pretty.


----------



## tosinbot (Aug 8, 2014)

The link is broken, provide another link please


----------



## MonsteR (Aug 15, 2014)

Is it only the GUI/Layout or the coding behind it too?


----------



## OpticServers (Dec 3, 2014)

MonsteR said:


> Is it only the GUI/Layout or the coding behind it too?


I Have seen this source before, it has the backend code also.


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Dec 6, 2014)

Lmao FlatUI theme, pretty sexy though


----------



## sv01 (Dec 6, 2014)

OpticServers said:


> I Have seen this source before, it has the backend code also.


maybe no


```
It works by starting OpenVPN with startup parameters (openvpn.exe --parameters here) and supports multiple VPN servers (not in an efficient way).
```


----------



## OpticServers (Dec 6, 2014)

sv01 said:


> maybe no
> 
> 
> It works by starting OpenVPN with startup parameters (openvpn.exe --parameters here) and supports multiple VPN servers (not in an efficient way).


Well Yes.. that is what i meant it uses the OpenVPN Client to run and open connections and just monitors OpenVPN for Logs that is what basically all VPN Clients do.


----------



## EnveraHost (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for the share, will check it out.


----------



## coolpintud (Jan 24, 2015)

Link is dead can i get new link ??


----------



## aron (Sep 6, 2015)

Can somebody post a working link?

Thanks!


----------



## julie (May 17, 2019)

hey can I get a link


----------

